# Topics > Avatars, digital humans, virtual beings >  Synthesia Avatars, Synthesia Ltd, London, United Kingdom

## Airicist2

Developer - Synthesia Ltd

synthesia.io/features/avatars

----------


## Airicist2

Case Study: InterviewBot replaces humans with avatars

Mar 16, 2021




> Learn how InterviewBot, an app for practicing job interviews, uses Synthesia to replace actors with realistic avatar interviewers.

----------


## Airicist2

Article "Synthesia raises $50M to leverage synthetic avatars for corporate training and more"
Because every doc should be a presentation, and every presentation should be a video?

by Jordan Crook
December 8, 2021

----------

